# Thoughts on Glyphosate in US honey



## McBain (Aug 23, 2016)

Possibly a cause of CCD? Any thoughts?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/carey-gillam/fda-finds-monsantos-weed_b_12008680.html


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

glyphosate residue in honey has been/is being discussed in a recent thread.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...A-Finds-Monsanto%92s-Weed-Killer-In-U-S-Honey


----------



## McBain (Aug 23, 2016)

clyderoad said:


> glyphosate residue in honey has been/is being discussed in a recent thread.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...A-Finds-Monsanto%92s-Weed-Killer-In-U-S-Honey


Great! Thanks.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

There are two sides to the "bringing up old topics" coin.
One side is "you should discuss this in the old thread".
The other dislikes the bumping of old threads. 

Have been criticized for doing both. (in waterfowl forums) Want me to start bumping 6-year-old threads?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Grasping at straws much, that's my opinion on your question.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

McBain said:


> Possibly a cause of CCD? Any thoughts?


Find out more about the prevalance of PPB as the dominant cause of "CCD"


----------



## kg7 (Jun 28, 2016)

crofter said:


> Find out more about the prevalance of PPB as the dominant cause of "CCD"


PPB of what... 
NeoNicotinOids? Glyphosate? ? Or just the overall cumulative parts of all exposure.. or residue?

Plenty of info on both.... but note the sources of the articles on the two... 
One (N) seems to be more scientific... the other (G) is mostly covered on natural or organic sites.
I have chickens, ducks, geese, cows, coats and pets... So I do not use any pesticides or herbicides.
(I will be using OAV as labeled though  )
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...-cause-honeybee-colony-collapse/#.V-SK161KLIU

http://www.organicprinciple.com/node/2345


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

kg7:
I'm fairly certain crofter means PPB=piss poor beekeeping.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

Glyphosate in my opinion is problem that's long gone unrecognized. I am not a scientist but if its a substance that I do not want on my skin or do not want to digest I try and stay away from it. If it is sprayed near beed there does remain some residu and it seems reasonable that it may find its way into the hives and the honey. This is a rather ironic subject as so many bee keepers are using OA,without adequately protecting themselves. Hard to blame farmers and other for using chemicals when we do the same think with concentrations that can ruin our health.


----------

